# thighs



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

Ok hopefully some of you can relate to this. Tops of the legs one walking. For me simple in trouser etc. But skirts without tights or bikini while on holiday and the tops of my legs rub together so bad they can often bleed. Going away 7 weeks and this is the only thing putting me off. Already thinking of buying the anti chaff and letting the vasaline and talcking powder ready. Do you know of anything exercise wise that may stop this or even reduce it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ye i can relate...cycling shorts.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Any cardio and dieting l am afraid.


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

When I was fat (not saying you are) I used to use athletes foot powder, 100x better than talc.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

mal said:


> ye i can relate...cycling shorts.


Not a great look in a bikini though :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Bear in mind when doing cardio you can loses inches from various parts of your body.

[MENTION=15026]@Dave mrs has done a cracking job in a small space of time.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Or use Lanacane Talc from Sains, it's about £6 though...


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

Thought as much. Do quite cardio and diet. Not doing much now though my body hss said no more ll. Im a size 12 and 10.9 stone. Want to get to 10 but not having much luck no more. Top of my things are 23 "


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Sadly any extra body weight probably contributes to keeping legs bulky, i'm going to be less delicate and say that you are concentrating on a temporary fix when you know you clearly need to shed a significant amount of weight if you bleed from rubbing occasionally.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

girlracer said:


> Thought as much. Do quite cardio and diet. Not doing much now though my body hss said no more ll. Im a size 12 and 10.9 stone. Want to get to 10 but not having much luck no more. Top of my things are 23 "


 :confused1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

balance said:


> Sadly any extra body weight probably contributes to keeping legs bulky, i'm going to be less delicate and say that you are concentrating on a temporary fix when *you know you clearly need to shed a significant amount of weight if you bleed from rubbing occasionally.*


*
*

She might just have large leg muscles?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Smitch said:


> She might just have large leg muscles?


Chris Hoy is hardly fat is he :confused1:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

@Milky

your in box is full mate.

tried to message you.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Smitch said:


> She might just have large leg muscles?


Don't women naturally have less muscle that makes up their size and naturally more adipose? Might have large legs but doubt she has large leg muscles.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

balance said:


> Don't women naturally have less muscle that makes up their size and naturally more adipose? Might have large legs but doubt she has large leg muscles.


That's a pretty big assumption.

This is a body building forum after all. So if I was to make assumptions, it would be fair to assume that her leg muscles would be larger than the average woman who doesn't train.

wouldn't you agree?


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Smitch said:


> That's a pretty big assumption.
> 
> This is a body building forum after all. So if I was to make assumptions, it would be fair to assume that her leg muscles would be larger than the average woman who doesn't train.
> 
> wouldn't you agree?


I agree and see how you would assume that, though her question to me doesn't sound like she has an issue of bulky legs from muscle.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

I have large thigh muscles from climbing and dancing mine have rubbed however the more "tight" they become they have rubbed less!

@ girlracer have you though about a bikini which has small shorts rather than a pant or thong!? This also helps as it gives the very top which undoubtably is the most probe to rubbing some protection?

There is a anti chaffing cream you can buy?

Also there a Avon product that tightening your skin- I have used and it works it basically tightens the top of the thighs and shrunk my thighs enough (not massively ) but enough to stop the rub


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

Legs are quite muscly but unfortunately do late fat there too.


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

And tbh I think it's the top of legs and hips that are women's week points when it comes to fat storage. Guess I will just keep working those areas and hope for the best


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nothing useful to add to this thread but I LOVE big thighs and thick legs on women :thumb:


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

girlracer said:


> And tbh I think it's the top of legs and hips that are women's week points when it comes to fat storage. Guess I will just keep working those areas and hope for the best


Best thing I heard all night lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

It's not great when you can't get your favourite jeans over your calves let alone your thighs! Then they're baggy at the waist grrrr


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> It's not great when you can't get your favourite jeans over your calves let alone your thighs! Then they're baggy at the waist grrrr


I know that feeling. If they fit you on legs and hips there huge on your waist and if they fit you on your waist well you don't know about it as you didn't get them past your legs and hips lol


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

My waist is 30" but have to wear 32" / size 12 jeans lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

girlracer said:


> My waist is 30" but have to wear 32" / size 12 jeans lol


An a size 8 but have to wear a ten purely cos of my legs and the waists baggy!! It's a fookib night mare jean shopping!


----------



## girlracer (May 12, 2013)

Will never be a 10 let alone and 8 lol well in my dreams maybe


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Muscular legs on a lass doesn't just float my boat it raises the main sail too. Hot as hell!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Goodness, mine are 21.75 inches and I don't get this. I did when younger when I went through a chubby phase.

I guess it all depends on the cause; if it's excess fat or too much muscle?

If it's fat then try to drop fat but if you have significant muscle then perhaps consider losing some of that by not training them as hard?

I've found that as I've increased muscle, although the size hasn't gone down too much, the shape has changed for the better so perhaps, if the cause is fat then fat loss in conjunction with training your legs will help e.g. squats and lunges?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Pics please :whistling:


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

I got this last yr when I was at my bulkiest. That cream ppl use after having a tattoo - is it called Bepanthem? - worked wonders for me as a short-term fix


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I have trained a couple of woman years ago (Not a PT but had a mates gf who was on the large side and needed to lose weight for their wedding.)

Thighs do seem to be a problem area and the weight seems to come off over areas first like the boobs and arms

Doing cardio and diet is the right way but maybe you are not doing it right? Post up a typical diet and training program and the guys&gals on here will help you get that right

As for size well lets be honest size 12 is the norm is it not? You can't really target particular muscle groups to help lose fat however my mates missus invested in an EMS machine and that really helped to break down the fat. I had her doing squats,lunges,sumo squats for her thighs and over time they did become a lot smaller, but I am afraid there is no simple quick easy fix.

Are they as big as Dawn French? No you are safe to go


----------

